# Setting the hook?



## avanbroc (Oct 21, 2012)

I am new to salt water fishing. I fish on the sound in a kayak. Typically I use a 1/4 oz jig head with a gulp shrimp. So far, I have had a hell of a time setting the hook. I get bites left and right, some of which are pretty strong, but can't bring anything in. Is there a trick to this? Thanks!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I would be willing to bet you are feeling pinfish.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*setting the hook*

I was thinking the same thing it is most likely pin fish stealing your bait pin fish will go though your bait very quickly I would try a different spot


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Try a top water lure like a super spook jr or catch the pinfish and throw them on your hook.


----------



## avanbroc (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought the same thing except there were a few very hard hits. Probably about 10 and I'd be fighting them in while suddenly they let go. Never happened to me on the lakes in Midwest.

Never fished topwater. Is there a certain method to realing it in or just slow and steady. Tried a gold spoon but all I caught was seagrass.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

How's your shrimp set on the hook? How big the hook? Try talking to your local tackle store too, and show them your setup, they might have some different suggestions.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah you'll have to teach yourself how to "walk the dog". Pull up some YouTube videos and see how they do it and then go practice. Also in my opinion it's much easier to walk the dog with braided line but to each his own. Try mono and braided and see what you like best.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

sometimes the White Trout do that to me. I Just kind of raise my rod up and just reel. Don't really set the hook on the small stuff. If it is something bigger, it will eat that gulp up.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan is on the right track. This time of year there are quite large pinfish on the flats, up 9 inches. They will whack a soft plastic or gulp harder than you think. Switch to a unscented soft plastic or hard baits as mentioned.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hooking Fish*

Some real good ideas. 

BTW; I've never caught a Pinfish on a topwater plug for some reason??

I jig fish a lot and find that if I bend the barbs flat, it will increase the bite/hook ratio.

You do, however, have to maintain a tight line after hooking them.

I always check the sharpness of the hooks. Some jig hooks are dull. Carry a small file to keep them sharp. JMHO C2


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I've caught pinfish on top water...seems to me on these grass flats if you keep a consistent walk the dog retrieve the pin fish will start following your lure trying to nip at it. Every now and again you will snag one. Sometimes I will have 6-8 pin fish following my lure and I think this increases your big fish hook ups because the specs and reds see that school of fish you have created. It draws attention to your lure I guess.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I keep a line for live bait ready when fishing top water. The pinfish I snag go right to my floating live bait off the back of the boat.

I am a STRONG believer in sharpening hooks. I sharpen every hook right out of the package, I go for "cat claw snagging" sharpness.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I do the same thing. I start my day by getting a live baitfish. I can get them fairly easy around Ono Island Jetty's. I then troll the baitfish while I fish other lures.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Down size your hooks and baits.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Down size your hooks and baits.


I was thinking the same thing. I used to try the 4 inch gulp shrimp got too many short strikes especially with trout white and speckled. Go to a 3 inch gulp. They even make a 2 inch now.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Most Saltwater fish are aggressive feeders and a small pin fish will knock the Hell out of bait. You will be surprised at the strike and fight a White trout will give you on light tackle. 
Welcome to Salt Water fishing, enjoy!


----------



## avanbroc (Oct 21, 2012)

When I start getting the pinfish attention, I should just move? It seems like those buggers follow me everywhere.

I don't use a popping cork. Should I use a non scented lure without any spinners? I used a spin bait (strikeking?) with no luck on multiple occasions. Any tips for depths I should fish at? I see fish everywhere and can't catch a damn thing!!


----------

